# New Posts



## User (22 Nov 2017)




----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2017)

Yes, go to New Posts and then on the right hand side click on *Recent Posts*.


----------



## summerdays (22 Nov 2017)

I didn't know that myself!!


----------



## Spinney (22 Nov 2017)

Neither did I!


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2017)

Couldn't you just go back, New Posts will show the thread you were looking at.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2017)

I only spotted _Recent Posts_, er ... _recently_! 

Has it always been there, or was it a _recent_ recent addition_?_


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I only spotted _Recent Posts_, er ... _recently_!
> 
> Has it always been there, or was it a _recent_ recent addition_?_


Been there a while, but it'd depend on what you class as _recent_.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Been there a while, but it'd depend on what you class as _recent_.


I noticed it about a week ago.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2017)

There a bit longer than that. Four years or so.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> There a bit longer than that. Four years or so.


Oh, well that shows how observant I am then!


----------

